# How do you catch/find a trapdoor spider?



## Kevmaster06 (Feb 11, 2008)

OK my dad and i are preparing for a bug-hunt. I am particularly interested in trapdoors but don't know the slightest thing about them.  I live in Missouri and that is almost positivity where the hunt is going to happen.And to you other bug hunters, no you cant come because this is just my dad and i going camping .


----------



## What (Feb 11, 2008)

You find an area that is known to have them. Find a burrow and dig it up....


----------



## Johnnyster (Feb 15, 2008)

Look for:

Solid/hard ground at the edges of grass clearings facing east, probably because of the sun's rays on the hillsides. Alongside paths or roads would be your best chance.


----------



## Johnnyster (Feb 15, 2008)

If you spot one with the door slightly open, approach it quietly and see if you can get it to strike at a grass stalk or soft twig or some bug. You want to take it with its burrow or pod so dont try to flood it out. If you find a good quantity of them, go for the shallow tunneled ones versus the long, winding ones so that you can manually feed them if they dont in captivity.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 7, 2008)

Do you need to search during the night? What about a forest clearing? I will definitely try this out!


----------



## cacoseraph (May 8, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Do you need to search during the night? What about a forest clearing? I will definitely try this out!


i personally find it easier to see burrow enterances for Bothriocyrtum and Hebestatis (Ctenizids) during the day.  however, you can find burrows with a spider holding the door open a crack during the night only, it seems like.

in more moist environments the trapdoors seem to incorporate more natural plant material into their lids and are quite difficult to see when they are closed, so the better option might be to hunt and night and hope to see the doors that are open a little bit


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 8, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> i personally find it easier to see burrow enterances for Bothriocyrtum and Hebestatis (Ctenizids) during the day.  however, you can find burrows with a spider holding the door open a crack during the night only, it seems like.
> 
> in more moist environments the trapdoors seem to incorporate more natural plant material into their lids and are quite difficult to see when they are closed, so the better option might be to hunt and night and hope to see the doors that are open a little bit


It is quite humid here - think jungle. There are many crags and crevaces because the mountains are all karst. Either tomorrow or Saturday night I'll go out and search with an electric torch.

Do you recommend a sandy, low-lying area of a forest or the side of a large river that has sandy patches and tall grass? And is an hour or two after dark too soon?

I've also been searching for Macrotheles, with no luck. I'll keep you posted. Trap-Doors are awesome! ;P


----------



## josh_r (May 8, 2008)

you guys have to remember, he isnt going to be finding bothriocyrtum or hebestatus. the hunting technique will probably be very different. im not even sure what species missouri has. that is your first step, find out what species live in your area. second, do your homework! find out what type of habitat they like, what the trapdoor looks like, when they breed, etc. you can sometimes locate a colony by searching for wandering males in the fall. check road cuts covered in moss and leaf litter, check road cuts with no moss or leaf litter. check road cuts with different exposures.... good luck as most species of trapdoor spiders are very hard to find.

-josh


----------



## josh_r (May 8, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> It is quite humid here - think jungle. There are many crags and crevaces because the mountains are all karst. Either tomorrow or Saturday night I'll go out and search with an electric torch.
> 
> Do you recommend a sandy, low-lying area of a forest or the side of a large river that has sandy patches and tall grass? And is an hour or two after dark too soon?
> 
> I've also been searching for Macrotheles, with no luck. I'll keep you posted. Trap-Doors are awesome! ;P


all i can tell you is check the road cuts out in the forest and open habitat. they are probably much more common than you think. you can take a stick and scrape the long end of the stick across the road cut to expose burrows. also, once you find a burrow, close the lid and familiarize yourself with what it looks like..... the little details... where you found it, what kind of plant life is around, exposure, forest or open habitat, what does the trapdoor look like, etc. it will make it much easier to find the next one


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 8, 2008)

josh_r said:


> all i can tell you is check the road cuts out in the forest and open habitat. they are probably much more common than you think. you can take a stick and scrape the long end of the stick across the road cut to expose burrows. also, once you find a burrow, close the lid and familiarize yourself with what it looks like..... the little details... where you found it, what kind of plant life is around, exposure, forest or open habitat, what does the trapdoor look like, etc. it will make it much easier to find the next one


Oke, I will try that. The reason I said that they may not even be here is because the area has been heavily developed and trafficked. I've been looking in city parks. Though these have not been developed they are heavily trafficked. I may need to go out further into the countryside. Anyways, the weekend is almost here, so I will have time to do just that.


----------

